# Vostok Collection



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's mine and Rolexgirl's Vostok collection. I have always had a few tucked away but have recently bought a few more. They are a shared resource except the one's I am not allowed to wear


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

I like them it's just that bloody wobbly crown :fear: I kept thinking I'd broke it! That one on the bottom right is my fave-the anchor one.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Radio room.... :drool: Fine collection!

BTW, how are you related to Rolexgirl?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

A nice collection and I like your choice of background matching the radio room.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Radio room.... :drool: Fine collection!
> 
> *BTW, how are you related to Rolexgirl?*


Not exactly related but .....


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

JoT said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Radio room.... :drool: Fine collection!
> ...


Are you moderating her?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Radio room.... :drool: Fine collection!
> ...


She keeps him in order  :rofl:

Nice collection BTW John B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

JoT said:


> Not exactly related but .....


Oh I see! I can think on a couple of guys who will be disappointed knowing that :thumbsup:


----------



## johnfoxllb (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice collection, might try a Vostok myself


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

great collection but i agree the winders are a bit iffy each time i handle one. perhaps its me being ham fisted.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Are they all Russian, or are there some Euro models? I like the look of the bottom left white dialed one. Is it a plain dial, there's a bit of a reflection? I prefer the unillustrated dials.

As for crown wooble, it doesn't matter to me. What I have found though, on one of mine, the stem does not immediately return after I set the time. I must give the crown a few taps so I don't reset the time when I screw in the crown.

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great collection, I like the bottom row best 



taffyman said:


> great collection but i agree the winders are a bit iffy each time i handle one. perhaps its me being ham fisted.


Solid & robust is the right description, agreed to crown seems that way at first, but easy once your used to them 

Cheers Martin


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Love these. :thumbsup: You are one up on me, I've got seven.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Vostok europe seem to have dwindled, have they gone bust or something?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> Vostok europe seem to have dwindled, have they gone bust or something?


No they haven't, what makes you say that? They are stronger than ever! They launched a lot of new models recently too (the N1, the Anchar, the Caspian Sea Monster, refurbished a lot of older models like the Gaz limo...). My only let down with those guys is that they are moving away from their Russian tradition. The new watches and future models are now fitted with auto and quartz Miyotas and Seiko movements.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice collection there!

Good watches to start collecting these as can be affordable for newbies as well


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

i wonder how significant these watches are in russia, would you get funny looks for wearing one (political affiliation, etc)


----------

